# 1946 Schwinn Continential Off Ebay /cl



## detroitbike (Apr 12, 2016)

The eBay / CL bike arrived.
  Much nicer than I thought.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 12, 2016)

It has a Sturmey Archer fore brake .
  Entire bike looks like it was barely used.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 12, 2016)

Good God, that's nice. It looks like someone just shelved it. Really, really awesome find. Check the hub date codes. They look original to me though.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 12, 2016)

Didn't see a date code but as you see I didn't clean the hub good yet.
   BTW
  This is the bike that ended up on CL for $250.00.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 12, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> Didn't see a date code but as you see I didn't clean the hub good yet.
> BTW
> This is the bike that ended up on CL for $250.00.




That's stealing it.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> Didn't see a date code but as you see I didn't clean the hub good yet.
> BTW
> This is the bike that ended up on CL for $250.00.




And the same bike that had a $999.00 starting bid plus a reserve. *Great buy on an awesome lightweight!* Congrats!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Con...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 12, 2016)

]


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 12, 2016)

That looks like a relatively early AW from the stamping and the nut. They did some without date codes, which would be fine for this bike: right around WWII.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 12, 2016)

whats with the funky oil port?


----------



## Dave K (Apr 12, 2016)

Amazing!!!!!!   Looks like new


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2016)

I see some possible date stampings on the rear hub.

Here is mbstude's 47 Conti.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-postwar-continental-cleaned-up.88592/


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah what a really nice bike, looks almost unused but for the old grease on drop outs, wear on grips evidentially pretty used. Yet whoever owned that bike left his unwritten personal provenience in it,  wore it proudly, kept it indoors, hugged an loved it for all that time too. One heck of a proud owner from the day purchased and that's something you don't see too often. Of which, is why it's so nice today.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2016)

Really like this one. Super clean, double adjust stem and the decals look perfect. Light clean and bearing service then ready to ride. Very nice.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 13, 2016)

Awesome find....Congrats!


----------



## mbstude (Apr 13, 2016)

So happy to see that you got it, and that it's as nice as it is. It looks great! I couldn't get the seller to go any lower than $700.. Glad that you got it for a great price and it has a good home!


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, amazing bike. I'm both glad and ashamed that I missed out on that bike. I'm totally out of room, but what a score that would have been. True time capsule bike, well done.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 17, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> And the same bike that had a $999.00 starting bid plus a reserve. *Great buy on an awesome lightweight!* Congrats!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Continental-1946-/201527328278?campid=5335809022




It appeared to sell for $450 on eBay, however that was below the reserve so no deal: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201538547985?campid=5335809022

Even at that price it would have been well worth it, at $250 it was a steal!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> It appeared to sell for $450 on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201538547985?campid=5335809022
> 
> Well worth the price I'd say.




*The reserve was not met in that auction.* 
Current bid:
US $450.00
Free shipping
Reserve *price* not met
A reserve price is the minimum price the seller will accept. This price is hidden from bidders. To win, a bidder must have the highest bid and have met or exceeded the reserve price.
[ 2 bids ]


----------



## mbstude (Apr 17, 2016)

Both bids on the auction were mine. No idea why the seller chose to list it on craigslist for almost half of what I bid on it. But like I said, I'm glad it found a good home. I ended up with an identical '47 that's almost as nice. Though it cost me more than $250. 

That said.. I've found another bike I like and my Continental may be up for sale, depending on the price of this other one. We'll see.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2018)

I just bought this one yesterday. Not nearly as nice as yours, and will require a lot of work. But for $50...


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2018)

Great find!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 18, 2022)

HARPO said:


> I just bought this one yesterday. Not nearly as nice as yours, and will require a lot of work. But for $50...
> View attachment 835651



You will be the best thing that happened to the bike.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 19, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> You will be the best thing that happened to the bike.




Here's pretty much what it looks like now. I took this photo in my basement quite a while ago...way before my recent flood (_and the entire basement had to be redone, right down to the studs_). I do need to take some outside photos though... 😛


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm curious to see a pic of the serial number too, if you get a chance.


----------

